# CPSC Recall: Honda Walk-Behind Lawn Mowers



## RHH (Jul 3, 2007)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
December 19, 2007
Release #08-140

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 426-7701
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

American Honda Motor Corp. Recalls Lawn Mowers Due to Laceration Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Products: Honda Walk-Behind Lawn Mowers

Units: About 167,000

Manufacturer: American Honda Motor Corp., of Torrance, Calif.

Hazard: The cutting blades could rotate under power when the control
lever is released. The lawn mowers do not comply with mandatory federal
safety standards for lawn mowers. The spinning blade poses a serious
laceration hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: None reported.

Description: The recall involves Honda walk-behind lawn mowers with
model numbers HRB217HXA, HRX217HXA and HRX217HMA. The model and serial
number are printed on a label located on the upper rear of the mower
deck. The lawn mowers are dark gray with a red fan cover. The following
serial numbers are included in the recall:

Model HRB217HXA: All Serial Numbers
Models HRX217HXA and HRX217HMA: Serial Numbers 1000001 - 1513628

Sold by: Honda Lawn and Garden dealers and The Home Depot stores
nationwide from January 2003 through November 2007 for between $760 and
$900.

Manufactured in: United States

Remedy: Consumers should stop using these recalled lawn mowers
immediately and contact any Honda Lawn and Garden dealer for a free
repair. Registered owners will be mailed a direct notice.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Honda at (800)
426-7701 between 8:30 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or visit
the firm's Web site at www.hondapowerequipment.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the
recalled products, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08140.html


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Ouch, I guess it pays to be extra careful with these units.


----------

